# Updated photos of my house



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

The ones I have are like over 10 years old. I figured I should take some updated ones. Some things remain the same, some things change.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 19, 2020)

Would be a dream come true for me!

Fell in love with it the first time I seen it!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

What's the building next door Deb ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> What's the building next door Deb ?



The building on the left as you're looking at the front is the 5-unit rental where some tenant has night parties in the backyard. It used to be a Masonic Temple. The building on th right is a one-family home. They had a garage sale a few weeks ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> The building on the left as you're looking at the front is the 5-unit rental where some tenant has night parties in the backyard. It used to be a Masonic Temple. The building on th right is a one-family home. They had a garage sale a few weeks ago.


 oh that's the building where the problem tenants are is it ?... I see...


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

Yep, that big square house.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2020)

That's a huge place for one person.  How many rooms are there?  It's beautiful.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 20, 2020)

A lovely looking home. How long have you lived there?
We've been 53 years in our house that was new in 1966.


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

Ten rooms, 2500 sq ft. My parents bought it in 1975. My dad only lived until 1983. After he passed, my mom didn't keep up the maintenence. Now I am playing catch-up since I inherited it when she passed in 2006.

A few interior pics:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 20, 2020)

A lovely home inside as well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

Look what I found, Deb!

An almost exact copy of your house, and with ambient relaxing sounds to accompany.


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2020)

My mom taught me this poem:

He who loves an old house
Will never love in vain,
For how can any old house,
Used to summer sun and rain,
To lilacs and to larkspur,
To arching trees above,
Fail to answer to
The heart that gives it love?


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2020)

The exterior pics are recent - the interior pics are ancient, but too much stuff piled up waiting for a good garage sale day to move out to take good photos.

I have a friend whose priest visits the parishoners once a year and blesses their homes. I told her that my house doesn't need a blessing, it needs an exorcism!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 2, 2020)

Deb,

Very nice!

Based on the photos I would make a few basic repairs/improvements and stay put.

For me, the biggest change/improvement would be the addition of a bathroom on the main floor so I could convert a parlor or the dining room into a bedroom and be self-contained on one floor in the years to come.

Good luck!


----------



## macgeek (Oct 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> The ones I have are like over 10 years old. I figured I should take some updated ones. Some things remain the same, some things change.



looks historical like it has a lot of history behind it.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2020)

Have you considered getting the exterior work done first, Deb? .. the brickwork around the windows, the roof(s) - and then, the interior? 

Cold weather could be coming in fast.


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> For me, the biggest change/improvement would be the addition of a bathroom on the main floor so I could convert a parlor or the dining room into a bedroom and be self-contained on one floor in the years to come.



There is a half bath off of a side room off of the middle parlor. Hasn't been used since mom passed so I am hesitant about using it. She used that side room as a bedroom so she wouldn't have to climb the 16 stairs and that little bathroom was convenient. Her bed is still there, but piled high with baskets for sale.


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2020)

macgeek said:


> looks historical like it has a lot of history behind it.


It does have a historic marker out front. Needs repainting.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2020)

Deb, aren't you concerned about posting the layout of your house interior?..anyone can be reading this, and seeing this.., I'd hate for you to be burgled


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2020)

If anyone took something, they'd be doing me a favor. Wouldn't be worth the effort. Difficult to get people to come even when I advertise.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> If anyone took something, they'd be doing me a favor. Wouldn't be worth the effort. Difficult to get people to come even when I advertise.


Now you're talkin'!

Time to clean it all out and start a new hobby.


----------



## 911 (Oct 4, 2020)

I really like old homes. They have a lot of character and charm. I see a radiator. Are they still being used?


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2020)

Radiators are in use - it's an oil/hot water heating system. I had to get a new boiler furnace a few years ago.


----------



## 911 (Oct 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> It does have a historic marker out front. Needs repainting.
> 
> View attachment 125877


Do you get a tax break for the home having a historical background? Here in Pennsylvania, you may. 

I had a small garage on my patrol. It was previously an old stone mill way back in the day, like early 1800’s. I stopped at the old mill one day, just to verify his state inspection vehicle license. I asked him if he had a history on the okd mill, which he replied to me that he didn’t. I told him that if he had the history for it and depending on its age, he could get a really nice tax break.

He became excited when I told him that. A few months later, I stopped in again and asked the owner if he checked up on the mill’s history. He said he had, BUT because he replaced the windows in the rear, it disqualified the building from being granted a Historical Site. It was the only fully standing stone mill in the County. He said he became ill. Had he left the old windows in, he was told that he would have saved about $8000 a year. 


debodun said:


> Radiators are in use - it's an oil/hot water heating system.


I remember my grandparent’s house having radiators. When we came in from playing in the snow, we would put our gloves on the radiators to dry.


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2020)

You don't get any tax breaks here in New York State.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 4, 2020)

911 said:


> Do you get a tax break for the home having a historical background? Here in Pennsylvania, you may.
> 
> I had a small garage on my patrol. It was previously an old stone mill way back in the day, like early 1800’s. I stopped at the old mill one day, just to verify his state inspection vehicle license. I asked him if he had a history on the okd mill, which he replied to me that he didn’t. I told him that if he had the history for it and depending on its age, he could get a really nice tax break.
> 
> ...


Yes! And me the same!

My grandmother (my moms side) had a grand old home with baronial sized rooms with true turn of the century hardwood flooring throughout, and radiators were fitted into each and every room, and you say, they made for an ideal place to dry winter-wear.


----------



## win231 (Oct 4, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Deb, aren't you concerned about posting the layout of your house interior?..anyone can be reading this, and seeing this.., I'd hate for you to be burgled


Yes.  Someone might want that antique TV.


----------

